# Are Carbon Express Nano XR's worth the money?



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

I would have to start by saying that archery equipment is over priced in some areas eg scope sights.
But
when you judge these arrows against all others in the same class which would be limited to ACE's then i beleive they are a better arrow.
Now after saying that it really is a case of horses for courses if you are going to shoot 3D probably the ACE wins but for target the Nano's, for field again the nano's for me but i have shot the gold tip CAA arrows and for there price are a very good arrow and if i was only shooting field and i hadn't spent the money on Nano's then i would probably just go with the gold tip's.

For price you should really log onto some of the some of the archery shop web sites and compare prices but in USD around $270 + points etc.

Note if you buy Nano's they come with nocks in my opinion the meta nock is crap. You should buy the pin nock adaptors and nocks i find GT nocks are really good & a great price.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

It's rare to hear someone talking so well about Goldtips in this forum, thanks. I'll take a look at them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I thought you wanted to stay under $200 for a complete shaft? Nano's are $270 just for shafts....and like was stated above....the nocks that come with them are not too good. Pins are the way to go for sure. 

I think they are great shafts for field and FITA. Are they worth it....for some yes others no. Do you need them or another shaft at that level to shoot good field scores....NO. 
But if I shoot a good score they will be in my quiver :wink:

Do a search for "Nano" in this forum and the FITA forum....heck scroll down some... there is a bunch of info on them


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Like my esteemed frien the Brown hornet says...they are a very very good arrow...the price reflects that...

I'm not sure for me that they are worth the difference in price from less expensive arrows like an ACC (120ish/dozen shafts) or Navigator (170ish/dozen) or even the Maxima...I shot better field scores last year with maximas than I did with Nanos...

The big advantage (besides diameter) the Nanos have over other all carbon shafts is the variety of spines they are available in. You can fit almost any set up were with a Maxima, you can't get as close...for me the 150 Maxima is right in the sweet spot...

The good news is, you can often try an arrow for less $$$ than they cost new buy buying from the classifieds...

In fact if you really want to try Nanos and a 490 at about 28" of shaft will work, I've got 11 I might be willing to part with at a reasonable prige...


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

The XRs are great shafts, but if you are gonna spend the money you might as well get the Nano- pros. They are even thinner than the XRs and fly amazing. I'm sure you will love em.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I thought you wanted to stay under $200 for a complete shaft?



I do want to stay <200 but I've never heard anyone talking up the GoldTip by comparison, that was all. Should'a kept off this Nano post :embara: I'm not a nano kind of guy


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> I do want to stay <200 but I've never heard anyone talking up the GoldTip by comparison, that was all. Should'a kept off this Nano post :embara: I'm not a nano kind of guy


Like I said in another thread the other day....I don't like them any where close to as much as I like arrows from Easton, CT, or CE. So I am not gonna mention them....:wink:


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge, i appreciate. I can get a dozen 530's cut to 27.5" for $150( so I would be getting a good deal). Thay have the tips installed and metal nocks ( are those the ones I should switch out?). Now my question is I am going to shoot my Hoyt 38 Pro 50-60lbs, Will they match up well as far as spine, etc.? Thanks for you help everyone


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That is a good deal...:thumb:

They will shoot....how good depends on your actual draw and lbs. 

My 530s are the same length with 110 up front....I shoot around 27.75" on 58-60lbs. I have only shot them a couple times....and they absolutely POUND. But I think they are a little weak...I am gonna cut them down at least a 1/2". OT2 shows a better match at my normal arrow length of 26.5"...but I am not going that short yet I don't think. If they shoot at 27" that is where they will stay. 

I know the 490s I shot last year were too stiff but they shot good at 27" with 110s so I can't see these really needing to be much shorter from the same bow.


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

My draw is 26.5 and I will shoot between 55-60lbs


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

The Equalizer said:


> My draw is 26.5 and I will shoot between 55-60lbs


That's what I wish I bought. But with that short a draw you couls probably get away with 580's. $150 for a dozen is a pretty good deal, but go ahead and order the nock pins from lancaster. The g5 meta nocks (The metal ones) gotta go...


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

psargeant said:


> That's what I wish I bought. But with that short a draw you couls probably get away with 580's. $150 for a dozen is a pretty good deal, but go ahead and order the nock pins from lancaster. The g5 meta nocks (The metal ones) gotta go...


Will order the nocks today, Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

They will work....but you would be better off with 580s. That shaft is gonna stick WAAAYYYY out front also 

I know someone that will take them off your hands if you want to go to the next size :wink:

and those meta nocks work great....in the trash.


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

I cant get the 580's for thet price only these 530's


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I figured that.....that's why I said let me know if you decide to get another shaft....by that I ment later on:wink:

But I wouldn't buy something that wasn't right for me just because it's a good deal either......or something that is a good deal that I may need to replace and not really want to buy unless I can find a similar deal.


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

Well since I already have them Im gonna see if i can get em to work. If they dont work out will let you know.


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

Thx for all the advise.


----------

